# zoneminder crashes?  no images in the monitor tab

## user317

I get this log when i try to view my camera

```

Server starting at 05/07/14 14:50:37

'zma -m 1' started at 05/07/14 14:50:40

'zma -m 1' starting at 05/07/14 14:50:40, pid = 6461

'zma -m 1' crashed at 05/07/14 14:50:40, exit status 255

'zma -m 1' started at 05/07/14 14:50:40

'zma -m 1' starting at 05/07/14 14:50:40, pid = 6463

'zma -m 1' crashed at 05/07/14 14:50:41, exit status 255

Can't select: No child processes at /usr/bin/zmdc.pl line 593.

Server starting at 05/07/14 14:50:53

Can't find process with command of 'zmc -d 0'

'zmc -d 0' started at 05/07/14 14:50:57

'zmc -d 0' starting at 05/07/14 14:50:57, pid = 6506

'zmc -d 0' crashed at 05/07/14 14:50:57, exit status 255

'zmc -d 0' started at 05/07/14 14:50:57

'zmc -d 0' starting at 05/07/14 14:50:57, pid = 6508

'zmc -d 0' crashed at 05/07/14 14:50:57, exit status 255

Can't select: No child processes at /usr/bin/zmdc.pl line 593.

Server starting at 05/07/14 14:50:57

Can't find process with command of 'zma -m 1'

```

anyone have any clue what this means?  something is running 

```

ps aux | grep zm

apache    6513  0.0  0.6   8120  5332 ?        S    14:50   0:00 /usr/bin/perl -wT /usr/bin/zmdc.pl stop zma -m 1

```

but i cant get anything out of the camera

----------

